# Would you bang your own fursona?



## Joey (Nov 6, 2012)

Seriously, would you?


----------



## RitsukaAo (Nov 6, 2012)

That would technically be masturbation. :V


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm not gay or bi soooo. no lol that be creepy to bang my fursona


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 6, 2012)

It's not gay it's masturbation!


Yes.


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 6, 2012)

either way i would be to busy melbourne shuffling with friends


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 6, 2012)

Quality thread, will go places, 11.67/10 A++++--.


----------



## Mehru (Nov 6, 2012)

No.
No.
No.

Because that would be Beastiality.


----------



## Joey (Nov 6, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> Quality thread, will go places, 11.67/10 A++++--.



zomg thxxxx <333333 DD :3333


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 6, 2012)

I am not really attracted to a guy like my fursona. It seems the true question behind this thread is if you find yourself attractive. XP


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 6, 2012)

i know for a FACT i am not atractive lol


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 6, 2012)

Greymouse said:


> i know for a FACT i am not atractive lol



Aww. T_T 

But I also meant if a person is more drawn to traits they find in themselves other than the ole "opposites attract" sort of thing. 

I am much more attracted to calm, sensible men for instance.


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 6, 2012)

im attracted to girls like my girlfriend ^.^ calm loving caring and awsome ass hell =P


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 6, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I am not really attracted to a guy like my fursona. *It seems the true question behind this thread is if you find yourself attractive. XP*



No, most furries create fursonas that they see as 'perfect' versions of themselves.

If you were to look at the drawings side-by-side of the actual person I think it'd be pretty telling. :V


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Nov 6, 2012)

Even if my Fursona WAS real, I'd still say no. Because 1) It's an anthropomorphic Arctic Fox and 2) It's be weird as fuck to have sex someone who has my voice, my mind and my physique.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 6, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> No, most furries create fursonas that they see as 'perfect' versions of themselves.
> 
> If you were to look at the drawings side-by-side of the actual person I think it'd be pretty telling. :V



That's what I love so much about wuffie, he's buff irl and his sona is buff. I can see if you make your sona a few pounds heavier/lighter or hell, even dress differently but when it stops having a person's little imperfections...it ceases to be true to its very nature. 

Goddamn amateurs... :T


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 6, 2012)

just for the hell of it i'll take a pic of my one of these days and link it with my fursona


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 6, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> That's what I love so much about wuffie, he's buff irl and his sona is buff. I can see if you make your sona a few pounds heavier/lighter or hell, even dress differently but when it stops having a person's little imperfections...it ceases to be true to its very nature.
> 
> Goddamn amateurs... :T



Basic rules of fursonaing:

1.) Your character always has perfect definition no matter what it's body composition is.

2.) Abs on males are mandatory, as are torpedo tits on females.

3.) There are only 3 body types: Skinny, Buff, and Fat; all of these are well muscled anyway (see rule 1).

4.) 5 inches is small for a furry penis, As are C's for furry tits.

5.) YOU CAN NEVER HAVE ENOUGH COLOR!!!!!11111

6.) Your fursona only dresses in the flashiest clothing possible, even if you wear a taco bell uniform 8 hours out of the day and stay in your basement on weekends.

7.) Rule six applies to hairstyles as well.

8.) Rule six also applies to eye color.

9.) Are you fat, weak, and slow? Fursona: Cat, wolf, or any other animal known for being athletic and graceful.

9b.) You can't go wrong with a wolf-hybrid.

10.) You have been drawing this character since you were 5, repeat forever until you believe it.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Nov 6, 2012)

I have quite an odd twist to my fursona anyway but I wouldn't say I'd bang my fursona. I do see it as a representation of myself though I'm sure others might disagree on the accuracy of it and I do see some things that might be exaggerated or flaws that are practically non-existent in my fursona that are present in myself. Again, fursonas are a sort of fantasy so why would I want my fursona to be a lazy lardass exactly like me? Doesn't that kinda crush the whole "it's your fantasy" aspect? In fact, there are some aspects I dislike about my fursona but it matches what I wanted for Blue to be like anyway, hell, there are some aspects the I aspire for that are part of her.

I mean Blue is kinda a badass with how well she can handle emotions and I'm a kindergartner sometimes when it comes to that but I aspire for that kind of control. Still, I would not bang her just because she doesn't cry during the beginning of the movie UP.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 6, 2012)

awwwwwwww yeaaaaaaaaaaaah :V


----------



## jorinda (Nov 6, 2012)

No. She's a bird, and birds just aren't sexy. They can be beautiful, but hot? No.


----------



## Joey (Nov 6, 2012)

jorinda said:


> No. She's a bird, and birds just aren't sexy. They can be beautiful, but hot? No.








http://corrvo.deviantart.com/

Are you sure?


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 6, 2012)

Quite possibly, All of them. At once :v


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't have a fursona, so that would be [even more] impossible.


----------



## badlands (Nov 6, 2012)

No, he may he based on an ideal version of myself but I just don't find that attractive.

Btw this thread brings a whole new meaning to the phrase 'go fuck yourself'


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 6, 2012)

I wonder if the answers to this question would generally differ from that clichÃ© 'wouldya bang yer clone?'.


----------



## Akelu (Nov 6, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I wonder if the answers to this question would generally differ from that clichÃ© 'wouldya bang yer clone?'.



That's what I was thinking.  I think it would really boil down to if you think of your fursona as an extension of yourself or a different entity all together.  I think that's what the whole "It's masturbation" comments were about too.  Which would reflect the cliche, is it self satisfaction or are you gay? 

As for answering your question... No, I wouldn't bang my fursona, but who's ruling out having some fun?


----------



## iconmaster (Nov 6, 2012)

High fives would be a far more likely possibility than anything, really.


----------



## dingozipper (Nov 6, 2012)

I'd be too busy.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2012)

I have like a million characters.

I'd feel like a god. 

Like Slaanesh.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 6, 2012)

While trying to formulate an answer, I found myself getting horny.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 6, 2012)

But he's all furry and uhh...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 6, 2012)

Mayonnaise said:


> But he's all furry and uhh...


Perfect for cuddling <3


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 6, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Perfect for cuddling <3


Yeah but probably not at banging. We're practically virgins. :v


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Nov 6, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Like Slaanesh.



Still not getting along with Khorne, Gibby?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 6, 2012)

I s'pose it would depend. Rey'd be a not, but Eleanor'd be ehh, Idk. All furry and stuff.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 6, 2012)

I do every night.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 6, 2012)

No. I am not physically attracted to anthro things. Only human things.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 6, 2012)

Lies, all lies.


----------



## DragonFU (Nov 6, 2012)

Tentacle monster fursona time.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 6, 2012)

I wouldn't rape a bush.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 6, 2012)

But the bush would rape you.
Never trust a bush.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 6, 2012)

Akelu said:


> That's what I was thinking.  I think it would really boil down to if you think of your fursona as an extension of yourself or a different entity all together.  I think that's what the whole "It's masturbation" comments were about too.  Which would reflect the cliche, is it self satisfaction or are you gay?
> 
> As for answering your question... No, I wouldn't bang my fursona, but who's ruling out having some fun?


 Of course XD


----------



## ADF (Nov 6, 2012)

That would be a no... I'd think he'd be of a similiar opinion.

Besides, those plates look painful >.=.<


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 6, 2012)

They look nice n smooth.  I'd take him for a ride around the block


----------



## Anubite (Nov 6, 2012)

Nope, no sir, that's not the plan. He probably wouldnt be to happy with it either. High fives though, that goes without saying, a beer too.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't know what's worse: this thread, or the fact that I've seen this same thread on so many different forums in the past.


----------



## Percy (Nov 6, 2012)

Being a human, no.


----------



## Ambroise Dartagnan (Nov 6, 2012)

Sylvester Fox said:


> Seriously, would you?


Your avatar pretty much sums up how I would react to that....

But seriously, no. it'd be like having sex with myself Plus, I ain't gay...


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 6, 2012)

Imagine if you were up for it, but your fursona thought you were too ugly.


----------



## Lunar (Nov 6, 2012)

If the true question is, do I find myself attractive, the answer is eh, sure, why not.  My only issue would be deciding who's on top.

With the whole fucking a cow thing... yeah, no.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 6, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Imagine if you were up for it, but your fursona thought you were too ugly.


My sona and I are very open minded. 
On the plus side we would both know exactly what we wanted in bed.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Nov 6, 2012)

Eh, why not.


----------



## triage (Nov 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;v9am7P9pWo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9am7P9pWo8[/video]


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 6, 2012)

BANGING YOUR OWN SONA ISN'T GAY IT'S MASTURBATION!!!!


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 6, 2012)

Since i'm under the age of consent, so my 'sona is too, i'm pretty sure it would be illegal.

EDIT: 100th post yay!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 6, 2012)

Now I feel bad for that comment.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 6, 2012)

No, for both my characters. Just... no. 

Would want to hug/cuddle one or both of them though if I had some sort of guarantee they wouldn't maul me and/or take my wallet. 



Fallowfox said:


> Imagine if you were up for it, but your fursona thought you were too ugly.



This actually seems probable for most cases. 

It's a minority of humans who are attracted to anthropomorphic animals, but most of those that have fursonas are among those that are. Meanwhile, the fursona would  likely be only interested in their own kind. Even if you were a supermodel the odds would be against you.


----------



## PapayaShark (Nov 6, 2012)

Crows don't have penises and I'm not into beastiality.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 6, 2012)

I would wreck my sona'.  
And I don't count banging humanoid animals beastiality. That's just me though.


----------



## Kosdu (Nov 6, 2012)

If I weren't taken, yep ^.^


Not bestiality by any measure





But mostly, not sex, just being friggin awesome. The world could not handle two of me

We'd do some right crazy shit, and it would be awesome.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 6, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I would wreck my sona'.
> And I don't count banging humanoid animals beastiality. That's just me though.



I don't either, if they just magically appeared tomorrow everyone would look so discriminatory. XP 

"I'm sorry, (insert generic furry name here) but...I ain't fuckin no dirty monkey..." Ape sona get a lot hate anyway though :T


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 6, 2012)

- Not sexually attracted to females.
- Not sexually attracted to anthros.
- Not sexually attracted to myself.
- In a committed, extremely monogamous relationship. Cheating is still cheating, even if it's with your clone.

Yeah, no thanks.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't have a fursona yet. Can I borrow someone else's to answer this question with? :v


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 6, 2012)

My sona would be up for a double stuffed :V


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 6, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> - Not sexually attracted to females.
> - Not sexually attracted to anthros.
> - Not sexually attracted to myself.
> - In a committed, extremely monogamous relationship. Cheating is still cheating, even if it's with your clone.
> ...



Is it like your goal to find any context you can shoehorn how pure you are into?


----------



## Glitch (Nov 6, 2012)

I would.

Both of them (one male, one female, don't care).

At once.


----------



## Thornbrier (Nov 6, 2012)

I would, but not sure shi would want to fuck someone like me.


----------



## ComfyBluePants (Nov 6, 2012)

Probably not as it is a representation of myself. And Zaraphayx makes a good point on the first page. Most don't look exactly like there Fursona's. I would like a to scale picture of mine. That would be awesome.


----------



## Nabru Puppy (Nov 6, 2012)

in my case that would be child molestation...so no i wouldn't


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 6, 2012)

So I dreamt last night.

We would totally do it, for science.


----------



## zanian (Nov 6, 2012)

I would, but with his spikes, bladed tail and claws, i'm not sure if I should


----------



## Ramses (Nov 6, 2012)

Sure.

I'd take a day off from work and just go crazy.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 6, 2012)

Glitch said:


> I would.
> 
> Both of them (one male, one female, don't care).
> 
> At once.



that's hawt


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 6, 2012)

Let me answer for OP

Yes, i would


----------



## Suezotiger (Nov 6, 2012)

I think we'd both agree that we'd rather cuddle and play video games.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 6, 2012)

d.batty said:


> But the bush would rape you.
> Never trust a bush.


Bushes you can trust.  Trees on the other hand will rape you if ever given the opportunity.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 6, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Bushes you can trust.  Trees on the other hand will rape you if ever given the opportunity.


How do we know you're not telling a lie?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 7, 2012)

Zaraphayx said:


> Is it like your goal to find any context you can shoehorn how pure you are into?


I am the purest of the pure that ever pured a pure purÃ©e.
No exceptions.

Personal standards that specifically apply to me?
Lol wtf r those?

It's not my personal goal to do anything, just because you don't agree with my strict personal standards, and because I comment on those accordingly.


----------



## Avelore (Nov 7, 2012)

Sylvester Fox said:


> Seriously, would you?



I think I would have to say yes on this.

Purely for the fact that he is a dragon, and to at least cuddle with a dragon like my fursona would be.. Well, marvelous. //.-.^'|\\


----------



## DW_ (Nov 7, 2012)

No.

1. Dude.
2. vampire.
3. over a foot taller than me.


----------



## ErikutoSan (Nov 7, 2012)

No because wouldn't I basically be doing myself? But then again I don't see why not......But it's still not right....


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 7, 2012)

I'd murr that.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 7, 2012)

I see that murr and raise a purr.


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 7, 2012)

i don't think I would i just can't picture me doing that.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2012)

My personas are jokes. I would not fuck a joke.

Sadly that applies to people sometimes too.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Nov 7, 2012)

I would probably give him a handjob at best. He's probably got some kinda diseases going on from using all those needles :X


----------



## Kayla (Nov 7, 2012)

No. She and I are not lesbians. :V


----------



## Brazen (Nov 7, 2012)

Absolutely.


----------



## BRN (Nov 7, 2012)

Hell yes?

If he's on top. :3


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 7, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I see that murr and raise a purr.



o bby lets do both. With our 'sonas. 
<3


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 7, 2012)

HRM.................... TIME PARADOX MUCH?!?!?!! but no seriously iam not gay nor bi so no but i must addmit, I do require a desent anthro avatar at some point :L this reminds me of the thread with the attractiveness to anthros. I still stand at i see some fur avatars and pictures and i think DAM THATS HAWT!!!


----------



## KobuMutt (Nov 7, 2012)

Would your/my fursona bang _you/me?_


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 7, 2012)

KobuMutt said:


> Would your/my fursona bang _you/me?_


Â¬Â¬ DERP??!?!?!


----------



## Namba (Nov 7, 2012)

I love how the OP cleverly asked us to all go fuck ourselves.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Nov 7, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> I am the purest of the pure that ever pured a pure purÃ©e.
> No exceptions.
> 
> Personal standards that specifically apply to me?
> ...



I dunno, I manage to have pretty decent standards without telling everyone about them anytime anyone gives me an excuse.

Probably because I don't have a complex.

I'm sorry that your parents screwed you up, it happens to all of us. :[


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 8, 2012)

Hell no, not attracted to the same sex, and of course, there can be only one...


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 8, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> I love how the OP cleverly asked us to all go fuck ourselves.



Only if you consider your fursona to be you, and then he was only asking if we would fuck ourselves. 

"Would you kindly?" :v


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Nov 8, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> I love how the OP cleverly asked us to all go fuck ourselves.


 Ha ha ha


----------



## burakki (Nov 8, 2012)

Maybe hugs, but sex nah. It doesn't seem right, and I don't really have any sexual attraction to anything, so it wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Lhune (Nov 8, 2012)

My persona is a shire horse-sized, female feral dragon-but-not-really-a-dragon-because-mammal. So that's a no, because I don't do women nor animals and it would be seriously odd. I now find myself wondering why I even considered this.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 8, 2012)

Lhune said:


> My persona is a shire horse-sized, female feral dragon-but-not-really-a-dragon-because-mammal. So that's a no, because I don't do women nor animals and it would be seriously odd. I now find myself wondering *why I even considered this*.



Because you read the the thread title?


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Nov 8, 2012)

Hell yeah; my fursona has four arms. Who wouldn't want to have sex with someone with four arms? XD


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 8, 2012)

And a spikey wiener.
Even you cock is punk rock.


----------



## Bluetip (Nov 8, 2012)

Hells yeah, why wouldn't I want to shag a furred dragosaur hybrid. Soft and plush fur ftw!


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 8, 2012)

Absolutely. I would also bang my clone if I had one. >>


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 8, 2012)

Clone whores!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 9, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Clone whores!



Sounds like a Starwars porno. A bad one


----------



## BRN (Nov 9, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Sounds like a Starwars porno. A bad one



Yeah, the Original Trilogy was better.  "IV: A New Hole", for example.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 9, 2012)

No way, sergals eat people.


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes, and he WILL ENJOY IT. >:|


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 9, 2012)

My fursona? No. Other characters of mine? Maybe.


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 9, 2012)

my old one no my new one .... >.> *silence* you didn't hear it from me


----------



## Saiko (Nov 9, 2012)

*thinks for a moment...*

Yup!


----------



## Bittertooth (Nov 10, 2012)

I'd be humping thin air since I don't have one.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 10, 2012)

So, if you bang your own fursona, would the consequences of you meeting yourself cause horrible time paradox back to the future consequences?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Nov 10, 2012)

HipsterCoyote said:


> So, if you bang your own fursona, would the consequences of you meeting yourself cause horrible time paradox back to the future consequences?



The universe would divide by zero and glitch out of existence.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 10, 2012)

Before, or after you bang yourself?


----------



## Wakboth (Nov 10, 2012)

Since I'm straight, and my characters that are closest to being a "fursona" are male, the answer is _"No."_


----------



## wooshell (Nov 10, 2012)

Hell yeah! If I could actually do that, I'd never leave the house again... =^.^=


----------



## Kaffee (Nov 10, 2012)

Nope, seeing as I dig human males and not female rats. Also, I'm not falling for the "It'd be masturbation" thing. 

No thanks. XD


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 10, 2012)

Which one?
Bang all the fursonas!
With a gun. :V


----------



## Saiko (Nov 11, 2012)

Oooh I'd have a nice, poofy tail to hug and cuddle too~


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 11, 2012)

Honestly, if your fursona manifested in any way remotely close to how you usually have it drawn (the general you), it would be freakish beyond comparison in the same way that those super-realistic but still-to-anime-proportions cosplayers look. Oh, Lawd.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Nov 11, 2012)

If my Fursona was female, maybe. God this thread is so retarded and weird XD


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 11, 2012)

HipsterCoyote said:


> Honestly, if your fursona manifested in any way remotely close to how you usually have it drawn (the general you), it would be freakish beyond comparison in the same way that those super-realistic but still-to-anime-proportions cosplayers look. Oh, Lawd.


Not really, my sona doesn't have giant freakin eyeballs.


----------

